# Natural delivery with Endometriosis



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello

I am currently 34 weeks pregnant and have suffered quite alot of pain throughout my pregnancy due to my Endometriosis and pelvic adhesions. I'm feeling very scared about how I will cope with a natural delivery.

What would be the best pain relief? I guess when I get contractions the adhesions would pull even more.

I've been having consultant led care throughout my pregnancy and have only seen a midwife for BP and urrine checks so I have no idea what could be offered. Nobody has gone through a birth plan with me.

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lucy

A birthplan would normally be done at 36weeks. Have you attended antenatal classes This will help inform you of your options and help you decide what Is best for you. 

You cb write your birthplan and normally your midwife would help you and or look over it  Contact your community midwife or make an appointment to see her and she would normally assist with your birthplan. 

All pin releif options would be available to you. Epidural pethidine or diamorphine whichever your trust uses, entonox ( gas and air) nd natural methods such as water / tens machine. 

I have not known endometriosis cause particular issues but understand your concern and it would largely be dependent on where your endometriosis/adhesions are. I would discuss this with your consultant at next appointment 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Kaz,

Thanks for getting back to me.

No I haven't attended any antenatal classes as this hasn't been offered. I see a different midwife and doctor everytime I have an appointment which is rather frustrating. The midwife thinks it's the consultants job to discuss my concerns and visa versa So I never really get the knowledge.

I'm not too worried about the antenatal classes just was a bit concerned about pain relief. I know that I would defo like an epidural,could a strong pain relief be offered at the start of labor? I tried gas and air when I had my egg collection but that did absolutely nothing for me.

Thanks
Lucy


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lucy

Are you having all your appointments at the hospital? It is not unusual for you to see no one different at each appointment at the hospital. 

It is the consultants job to discuss your complicated medical aspects of your care and the midwives to discuss the "normal" stuff. Are you seeing your community midwife? 

Have you asked about antenatal classes as this would give you the knowledge tht you hav said you feel you are lacking. 

Pain relief wise. For you to have an epidural you need to be in established labour - so 3-4cm with regular contractions. The staff word be reluctant to give you an epidural or pethidine before ths stage as it can low do or stall your labour. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

